# Fpr UPr Spr titles



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

IPO has these listed as individual titles for tracking, obedience and protection. Are these the same as IPO A, B, C? Are they actual titles and can they be applied to an IPO title at a later date.? What's the reason for these separate titles? 

My dog will be ready for IPO 1 obedience and tracking by the next event towards the end of the year, but she probably won't be ready for protection. Would it make sense to do just tracking and obedience via these separate titles and do IPO1 next year when she is ready?


----------



## gsdw/me (May 17, 2011)

I hope someone can answer this. I am in the same boat only am considering the tracking and protection titles.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

There are titles replacing TR, OB, SchHA, not sure on the letters. No you cannot apply them to a later date, in order to earn an IPO title you have to pass all three phases at once.


----------



## gsdw/me (May 17, 2011)

Thanks : ).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You still have to do a BH for anything and at least it used to be that you could not do protection without obedience (SchHA was ob and protection).


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Liesje said:


> There are titles replacing TR, OB, SchHA, not sure on the letters. No you cannot apply them to a later date, in order to earn an IPO title you have to pass all three phases at once.


Are the routines/critique the same as the corresponding Ipo ones?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Oh, and you can not do a protection only "title" as Lies pointed out.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Doing the individual tracking and/or obedience titles is good "practice" for both dog and handler as well....good for small clubs to help fill trials, and beginners to get a feel for trialing....

Go for it, and have fun!

Lee


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

lhczth said:


> Oh, and you can not do a protection only "title" as Lies pointed out.


It is up to each organization if you can do a protection only title and some organization DO offer protection only titles.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

OK. I am a USCA member and only pay attention to their rules. I had forgotten some are allowing the PR only titles. Thank you for the reminder, Fast.


----------



## la_nausee (Dec 28, 2011)

In WDA you can't do just the SPr, it must be accompanied by another. In other words, you can do UPr+SPr or FPr+SPr. One or the other. My girl isn't ready for the IPO1 yet, we are trying for it in October. However, she got the FPr1 and FPr2 earlier this year in April. She could of gotten the FPr3 then too (if it were a 3 day trial). She could do the FH now with no major problems. You can probably guess what her strongest phase is of the three. The biggest benefit was learning the ropes in the tracking portion of the trial, which will help for my first IPO1.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

What does it actually mean when it says "levels can be skipped", can one do a FPr3 without doing an FPr1?


----------



## la_nausee (Dec 28, 2011)

pfitzpa1 said:


> What does it actually mean when it says "levels can be skipped", can one do a FPr3 without doing an FPr1?


Yes.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

FCI allows the handler to do them in any order but In USCA you must do them in progression.....1,2,3


Frank


----------



## gsdw/me (May 17, 2011)

We did it! Audi and I achieved our BH on Sat (9-22) and Spr 1 on Sun. Our club Solstice Hundesport had it's first trial. We had a lot of success and a lot of fun. This was my first time titling and participating in a trial. Audi did very well in ptotection. He outed well and had good full grips when biting. He was under control. He barked well in the hold and bark but honestly he usually barks better. He could have held his focus on the helper better during the transport (another thing he usually never has an issue with). I think he probably felt my relief and went oh okay we can chill just a bit. It could also be the "if something is going to happen it will Probably happen during the trial theory :crazy. At any rate I am happy with everyones successes that were there. And our score was very good 95 and pronounced. I am ready to keep training and go for that IPO 1 next.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

gsdw/me said:


> We did it!


Congratulations!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

:congratulations:


----------



## gsdw/me (May 17, 2011)

Thank you pfitzpa1 and Catu : )


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations.


----------

